# Removing wall under stairs. is it safe to remove these studs?



## bororo (Aug 11, 2013)

HI All

Please look at the pictures and advise if you think its ok to remove studs... im almost 99% sure but would like more eyes on it to be sure... dont want to end up crushed by my staircase. Sooo, the staricase is suported by two columns that appear to hold the landing and one at the base of the stair. in between the one at the base and the one at the landing there is a wall that was completed after the purchase of the house. I want to remove the space under the stair to open my already existibng laundry room

See pics attached


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

All they are there, is to hold the Gypsum board in place. Keep in mind that you still need some kind of secured railing, once you remove that wall. Looks to me that it was a hack job to begin with. What does it look like at the top where those studs meet the joists above.


----------



## bororo (Aug 11, 2013)

Thats what i thought... Never seen a load bearing wall with a diagonal stud on it... Besides this diagonal stud is held by one nail... So in your opinion i should sledgehammer away? Hehehehe that makes me look forward to tomorrow!


----------



## bororo (Aug 11, 2013)

Here is a pic where the vertical stud meets the joist. Bear in mind the vertical stud is cut in half by the diagonal stud that i have never seen before


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yep, that is definitely a hack job, and you can get rid of it. Can you show a picture looking up the stairs also, from the basement looking up. That May be a "King" stud at the end, not a "Jack" stud. That means that it is there to hold up that corner of the opening where the stairs start upstairs, and it has to stay, or you will have to put in a Lolly column if you remove in its place, but would mean supporting that section when you place the Lolly column at that corner, if you decide to do so.


----------



## bororo (Aug 11, 2013)

As you can see I already removed the lower part of one of the studs... Is this the view you were looking for?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What about the view at the platform looking up, since that is where you are working on removing that wall downstairs. Also at the doorway going into that storage area, showing that corner that looks like a Jack or King stud.


----------



## bororo (Aug 11, 2013)

Im not looking at removing the column that supports the landing above. The one the frame of the door is holding


----------



## bororo (Aug 11, 2013)

Here is the column that is next to the door. Not looking at removing this as it is obviously supporting the landing upstairs... Thanks for all your time really appreciated... Not sure what the definition os a king stud is....


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Wrong views. Need you standing against the stairs, and take a picture of the corner, where the hinges for the door are, and one looking into the doorway at that corner. Unless you remove that door, and that remaining Drywall there, it is hard to tell how that corner is built, if it is a Jack or King stud.

Same looking up to the ceiling, once you get that door out of there and the drywall on that corner, along with any gypsum inside so you can see how it is mounted against the joists, or framing for the stairwell opening.


----------



## bororo (Aug 11, 2013)

i looked up the definitions f Jack and king studs and it appears my door only have a jack stud on the outside frame of the door... Tomorrow i will remove the door and frame to see what i uncover... No king stud running from the base of the concrete to he joist above... Is that normal?

All pictures are angles of the same corner... The pilar were the door is hinged to the frame

I wish i had more space to take wider angle pictures but space is limited already... Hence the reason for opening the wall

Thanks for your help


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeah, that is a mess. I would still place a Lolly Column or King Stud there, if you are removing that doorway. If you do not, there is nothing holding up that corner of the floor upstairs.


----------



## bororo (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for your help. I will remove the door but leave the column untouched. That will make it easier... Thanks again


----------



## bororo (Aug 11, 2013)

Update... I removed the door and all drywall and found the column was kind of weird.... I think i better call somebody to make sure that it is sound... What do you think?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can remove those two front ones, but that other one has to stay, that is the Jack Stud. You can beef it up with two more on side if you wish, before removing those two in front, to make it a King Stud.

The two in front of it, where there to just form the corner for the door way, the Jack stud that is inside the space, is to hold up that corner of the floor upstairs, as I stated before. Without it, your floor would flex a lot from people walking at that edge upstairs, along with not allowing the wall to flex upstairs, causing cracks.


----------



## bororo (Aug 11, 2013)

This is were I open the nice heineken to celebrate and call it the weekend... The jack stud is not level wheni put the level on it... So im going to be extra cautious and will call someone to assess... Do you live around Toronto, Canada? I would buy you a cold one or two for your help!!! Thanks a lot... Will post update when I work on it again...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No, down in Illinois. You might be able to use a temp jack post there, to raise it enough, to allow you to use a sledge at the top to knock it level. Then nail with some extra 16d nails to secure.

How far out of plumb is it? Use a string with a bolt on the end as a plumb bob, and it will show how far out.

I have the same problem with the Jack stud as you go down my stairs, due to the back half of the house has shifted, with one corner about 3/4" lower than the other 3/4 of the house. It is on my list, along with replacing a Lolly Column at that point also, that rusted out from soaking up water over the past 70 years, and rusting from the inside out.

Just have not gotten to mine, due to within six feet is the Brick & block column at the wall, holding up the support beam down the middle.

My Jack stud, you can tell it has some weight on it, from the house settling, due to there is a nice bow in it, that is not real bad, but enough that we keep an eye on it, to make sure that it is not getting worse.

Now for your's see if you can place a Steel beam there across the top, or LAM beam from the front King stud, to the one on the other side of that doorway. Can you tell if the beam on the door to the right has only two studs, or four studs nailed together, or is that finished?


----------

